
How I landed an awesome career in tech with zero experience - ChristieACH
https://medium.com/@christiehunter/how-i-landed-an-awesome-career-in-tech-with-zero-experience-695987df9dad
======
nugi
Tldr: have daddy do it. Also, internship.

I get your motivation for writing. But landing a tech job with no skills
because family had an existing business relationship with the company is not
helpful to others.

